# No LID after RAI & before WBS??



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

Had RAI yesterday and doctor said I could start eatin normally right after I took he pill-rather 2 hrs later-WBS next week--anyon else allowed to go off LID at this point? he said he would have enough uptake, whatever that means-since i already stuffed my face with all sorts of goodies, i hope i did the right thing-had 51 millicuries-half of what it would have been due to the new research


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

At this point, I wouldn't worry about it. Some docs don't even ask patients to do the LID at all!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ditto Octavia!

As I have said before, I didn't do LID and the post-RAI showed significant decrease in tissue so it was working. The RAI continues to work for a long time (3-6 months, by some accounts) and its not likely you'll continue on the LID that long.


----------

